# Plants Co2 vs no Co2



## carriej (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey ya'll,

Posting a bit out of my league here... But I am just curious what difference I should expect to see in my plants with using Co2.

I am one click away from ordering everything, but with around a 400 dollar price tag for everything I need I am going to think about it until tomorrow.

Here's the thing.. Am I going to see a huge difference? I have went this long without it with success. I want this to be worth it.

Also.. Another concern is am I going to have to upgrade my lights (which I just upgraded) I am currently running a single T5HO 54 watt bulb. It's one of those Hagen GLO lights, extremely bright.

A picture of my tank -- which is alright. Grows well, I have been able to grow pretty much everything I have tossed in there minus a few things. I just really want this to be completely worth it and have totally awesome plants...


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You'll see as much improvement as your light will allow. I suggest it but there are cheaper systems than the 400 dollars you're about to purchase. You can get a large 10# tank for around 70 dollars and in the SnS here you can get the regulator solenoid and metering valve kits for around 200 dollars. You can build your own for less.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Jeffww said:


> You'll see as much improvement as your light will allow. I suggest it but there are cheaper systems than the 400 dollars you're about to purchase. You can get a large 10# tank for around 70 dollars and in the SnS here you can get the regulator solenoid and metering valve kits for around 200 dollars. You can build your own for less.


Agreed, there are several great builders here that can build you custom for a great price as well. If you want cheaper cost have it built in all brass.

Craig


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

carriej said:


> I am just curious what difference I should expect to see in my plants with using Co2.


The difference is the growth rate. Plants use Light + CO2 + H(from H20) = to make carbohydrates(food). If they run out of CO2 then plants stop growing. That's usually what happens in a non-CO2 tank. Limited CO2= limited growth. Not such a bad thing if you like little maintenance. With CO2 injection your plants can make food for as long as they have light. You can have nice tanks either way...just depends how much maintenance you like to do.


My Non-CO2 tank










My CO2 tank


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

carriej said:


> Hey ya'll,
> 
> Posting a bit out of my league here... But I am just curious what difference I should expect to see in my plants with using Co2.
> 
> ...


CO2 is very good for any light level, so you don't need to change your lighting when you add CO2. You may need to change your fertilizing routine though. The plants will grow much faster, and you may find you aren't fertilizing enough for the faster growth rate. You can get by with very little fertilizing with low light and no CO2, but for the medium light I think you probably have, with CO2, you will want to use non-limiting fertilizing probably per the sticky on fertilizing schemes.

And, of course, faster plant growth means a lot more pruning, unless you switch to plants that are less vigorous growers. Don't let the tank become packed with plant mass, which will prevent CO2 enriched water from getting to all of them.


----------



## carriej (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies.

As for prices, remember folks.. I am in Canada, everything is more expensive on this side of the border. Especially in the middle of nowhere, shipping is expensive. I did manage to find a tank locally *I think* I have to go look at it and make sure it's proper.

I do fertilize KNO3 and KH2PO4 twice a week aswell as CSM+B, although I will probably have to up the amounts.

As for pruning, I don't mind pruning often. I normally prune minimally once a week here, mostly just my limnophila sessiflora as it's an extremely fast grower. A few of the hygro species aswell.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just setup my new 40g tank. It is on my second week. I use a DIY CO2 injection system (2L juice bottle with yeast) and a powerhead for the CO2 diffuser. My plants are growing very fast. Some of my plants have an inch growth already in 1 week. With about 10 to 12 hours of light. I use fertilizer pellets also with an iron rich substrate.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

If it ain't broke, you can't fix it. I think you have done very well without CO2 and your tank looks very nice, no way I would put out the cash with those results.

I'd put it down on another tank, camera, snow suit, fire wood, beer, etc.

Opps, Harley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

150EH said:


> I'd put it down on another tank, camera, snow suit, fire wood, beer, etc


+1 :icon_bigg


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*CO2 vs Non*

Hello carrie.

$400.00 is a lot of money and you have such a nice tank already. I've always just been interested in low tech (non CO2). Attached is one of my 55 Gs I use to experiment with low light plants and liquid ferts.

There are a long list of plants that if they do well in my low light, low tech tanks, they'll do as well or better in a little better lighting like it appears you have.

I'll "go out on a limb" here and say, I don't think your tank can look much better and suggest saving the money for another, nice looking tank, maybe something different.

B


----------



## carriej (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Thanks everyone for all your input.

I caved, and ended up ordering the regulator + other stuff.

I got lucky, and managed to find everything (including 3 bags of eco-complete and other misc stuff like fish food) for about 230 dollars. Only thing missing is the cylinder.


----------

